# Basic Beginner Finish Products



## Sunami (Nov 10, 2015)

I am making a road trip to WoodCraft tomorrow!!! WooHoo!! After several returns and several dollar bills later,  I have everything I need to turn pens EXCEPT finishes...What would you recommend to start with to finish the pens with after I am done turning them? Brand Names, Types, Etc?  Also, I purchased the following pack for sandpaper - anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 10, 2015)

Sunami said:


> I am making a road trip to WoodCraft tomorrow!!! WooHoo!! After several returns and several dollar bills later,  I have everything I need to turn pens EXCEPT finishes...What would you recommend to start with to finish the pens with after I am done turning them? Brand Names, Types, Etc?  Also, I purchased the following pack for sandpaper - anything else?
> 
> Thanks!



Either of these will give you an easy to apply, hard, durable finish using the Dipping method.

Les


----------



## iMattDaddy (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm curious to hear what everyone recommends. I am still new to this, but I have been using CA glue for the majority of my finishes which gets pretty tricky, and is tough to get just right. 
The sandpaper you got will work well for initial sanding I think, but the next level is the micro mesh sanding pads. I think they're about $20 for the pack I got and go from 1500 grit to 12,000.


----------



## Charlie69 (Nov 10, 2015)

If your going for a high gloss durable finish it doesn't get much easier than Poly.


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 10, 2015)

In addition to the micro mesh I would add Abranet for sanding.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 10, 2015)

The most basic beginner finish you can ever get, also the most durable, is stabilized wood and just sand it to feel.  Nothing else needed.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 10, 2015)

Sue,
You asked for basic beginners finishes. These are primarily a friction polish made of shellac and waxes. These are quick and easy to learn. Not durable long term but a good beginning finish.
Woodcraft will have one or two brands of these on the shelf. Just ask them for assistance. 
Some use a sanding sealer first and then the finish.

The other usual finishes are polyurethane, lacquer, and CA (super glue)
There are many processes of application of all these. 
Also, a buffed and waxed finish is used sometimes for a more natural feel.
Just ask 10 penturners and see how many different answers you get.

See if you can visit a local penturner or see if BAT has some  Penturners.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 10, 2015)

You might want to try pensplus.  Nice easy friction polish.


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 10, 2015)

After many years of various kinds of woodturning and finishing, finish sanding with MicroMesh,  finish with diluted lacquer 50/50.  K.I.S.S.!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 11, 2015)

Took a look at what they sell at Woodcraft site and recommend:

(easy friction finishes)
General Wood Turners Finish $11.99 
Hut Crystal Coat $16.99
Doctor’s Pens Plus $21.50

For acrylic pens

Hut Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish $10.99

Still have a few pens finished with Huts Crystal Coat and still look good after 13 years.  For the money would try General’s Wood Turners Finish today.

JMHO, if want a film finish buy your poly or lacquer locally prices look a little high at Woodcraft.  

This article is little dated but very nice primer on selecting a finish for your pens or other turnings.  

http://azwoodturners.org/pages/tips/comer-finishing-2nd-edition.pdf

Good luck with it!


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 11, 2015)

400 grit sandpaper, Walmart $3
Can of spray lacquer, Walmart or Lowe's $6

Cheapest, quickest way I know of
WB


----------



## Sunami (Nov 13, 2015)

I wound up buying this kit so I can sample and see what I like and we can go from there!

Wildman that is a great article - thanks for that!

Sue


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 13, 2015)

nativewooder said:


> After many years of various kinds of woodturning and finishing, finish sanding with MicroMesh,  finish with diluted lacquer 50/50.  K.I.S.S.!



What do you dilute the lacquer with?


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 14, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> nativewooder said:
> 
> 
> > After many years of various kinds of woodturning and finishing, finish sanding with MicroMesh,  finish with diluted lacquer 50/50.  K.I.S.S.!
> ...



Probably lacquer thinner.


----------



## Heartwoodturning (Nov 14, 2015)

I use craft coat for all my pens.  It takes a while to work out how to get the best finish but I am very happy with it.


----------

